# Doormat for muddy paws



## paddi22 (1 February 2017)

Our house has tiled corridors, but we are demented with the dogs bringing mud in when they run in from the yard. Does anyone know any decent mats that would take the worst of the mud off when they come in? Has anyone got good solutions they use to solve the muddy dogpaw issue?! The house is old and doesn't have a utility room or anything that we can dry them off in, its a direct in and out system!


----------



## blackcob (1 February 2017)

I use rubber backed dirt trapper mats - there's a few folk that tour dog shows selling factory seconds cheaply, they can be cut to size without fraying and survive being hoovered/hosed/jetwashed. This sort of thing: http://www.splendidpets.co.uk/dirt-trappers-c12


----------



## paddi22 (1 February 2017)

cheers, the exactly the kind of thing i hoped existed!


----------



## Moobli (1 February 2017)

A combination of dirt trapper mats and these wonderful inventions (they really are the MOST wonderful thing for getting excess mud, water etc off a dog's coat)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Groomers-A...85959945&sr=8-1&keywords=aquasorb+towel+large


----------



## stencilface (1 February 2017)

I have one of these and it's great, teamed with a microfibre towel it's very effective. Doesn't move either.

http://www.innerwolf.co.uk/dirty-dog-doormat-runner.html


----------



## tda (1 February 2017)

stencilface said:



			I have one of these and it's great, teamed with a microfibre towel it's very effective. Doesn't move either.

http://www.innerwolf.co.uk/dirty-dog-doormat-runner.html

Click to expand...

same, but not with dog paws on, at Dunelm Mill, ; lot cheaper


----------



## stencilface (1 February 2017)

tda said:



			same, but not with dog paws on, at Dunelm Mill, ; lot cheaper
		
Click to expand...

Is it easy to find or do you have a link? I searched for ages for a large runner rug!


----------



## maisie06 (1 February 2017)

I have a " dirty dog doormat" it's a noodly microfibre thing and does trap dirt and muck....when it's left by the door that is...a certain Cocker spaniel likes to drag it around the house!!!


----------

